# nvidia geforce fx 6200 woes

## obsidianblackhawk

Okay so i just installed a new geforce fx 6200 oc.  after emerging the nvidia drivers, when i "startx" i get a very dim screen, no errors, but the screen is very "cloudy and dim".  When i exit "x" the screen is then forever dim and the colors are messed up.  It stays this way untill i reboot.  Any ideas??

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Emerged both, 'nvidia-kernel' __and__ 'nvidia-glx'?

Be sure that you have no nvidia-card-stuff build in your kernel, for example 'Device Drivers --> Graphics Support --> rivafb' (use vesa-fb/vesa-tng instead) or 'Device Drivers --> Character Devices --> Direct Rendering Manager' (this is completely disabled in my kernel).

How does you xorg.conf look?

That's mine:

```

(...)

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

(...)

Section "Device"

     Identifier "Card"

     Driver     "nvidia"

     Option     "NoLogo" "true"

     Option     "HWCursor" "false"

EndSection

(...)

```

----------

## obsidianblackhawk

the nvidia drivers are loading that's not the problem.  When i load "x" using the vesa driver erverything loads just fine.  IT's ot untill i load the nvidia driver that my porblem occurs.  To better explain the problem i've having:  take a normally loaded "x" session and basically, fog over the entire screen.  eveything becomes blurry and dim, and it stays that way untill reboot

----------

## c0bblers

What version of the nvidia drivers are you using?  The 6200 is a pretty new card, and PCI-E stuff is pretty new too....

Cheers,

James

----------

## obsidianblackhawk

 *c0bblers wrote:*   

> What version of the nvidia drivers are you using?  The 6200 is a pretty new card, and PCI-E stuff is pretty new too....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James

 It's not pci-e it's agp.  and the driver version that i'm using is 7174.

----------

## obsidianblackhawk

Is it possible that this could be a problem because of the frame buffer settings i'm using?  cause i've never encountered this problem befor, but i have also never used a 1280x1024 frame buffer, it's always been 1024x768.  Could that be why i'm getting these weird video problems?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Give it a try. You just have to comment out the framebuffer stuff in the grub.conf. Then you will see if it works. It's possible, I remember threads were people had X-problems because of the wrong framebuffer device or to high-end'ed settings.

----------

## knowshun

I have had the same issue with my card and am wondering if anybody knows the solution.  I am using an XFX Geforce 6200, 256 MB DDR, AGP.  I am not using any framebuffer.  Also, I noticed that there is no option in opengl-update to change to nvidia after installing the drivers.  Only ati and xorg-x11 are listed as options.  If anybody has gotten this card going, or fixed this issue please post how.

Thanks,

James

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Maybe do an

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

.

Sounds like you forgot that and installed the ATI stuff instead.

----------

## irusun

You might want to check out these threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337704-highlight-nvidia+6200.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341696-highlight-nvidia+6200.html

It appears that at this time (driver 7174), the 6200 AGP doesn't support VGA.

----------

## irusun

The new 7664 nvidia driver appears to fix the dim vga port problem on the agp GF6200

----------

## thurisaz

Hi guys,

I have exactly the same problem. My old Nvidia GeForce 4400 refused to work yesterday. So I bought a new 6200. No I can just use the vesa-drivers  - and not the nvidia-drivers. If I use nvidia-driver I get very curious colors when I start xdm or kde. I've already re-emerged the newest nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, and re-compiled my kernel - nothing helped  :Sad: 

----------

